# Help teaching Play to an Adult Dog



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

Sonic's mine now--he was a "free-range" pet in the West Indies for 1.5years. He's great with people, and probably dogs (at the rescue he was housed with multiple dogs), is a pita on leash when he sees a dog here, though.
I train with food, clicker-style, and, if I can get him interested, toys, tug. And there's the thing. Food is okay, but when he's energized (he's a bc-mix) a toy would be better. I think he just has no idea how to play with a human. He's fast, bouncy, jumpy, spinny, so it's not that he's not motivated, he just has no clue.
So, a few times so far, I've had him tug, indoors, or in our yard (unfenced, on a long-line). It takes HUGE amounts of energy on my part, but he has tugged, and even got to the growlies (my last dog was a silent tugger) so I can see him getting into it, if I can show him the way. But any other time, no interest in tug.
I have the parts to make a flirt pole.
He has no idea where to put his teeth. (Ie, he is not mouthy, but when he gets energized enough to tug, he is gently grabby). Obviously, I don't want to turn that into a bad habit. He is very gentle with people, a little head shy, has likely had some harsh corrections and lots of cuddles in his past, and no formal training.
I've had him for all of 9 days.

PS. Thanks to all the old-timers on this forum for all the help I had with Dynamo in the past. We needed you (and the cats too), and thanks to all current members to making me feel welcome to stay, even without a GSD (although Sonic does seem like Dynamo's pint-sized twin, a shepherd in sheep-dog clothing)


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Try food play, use a treat and have him chase it or toss kibble for him to chase. Our adult rescue had never played before either because he was a stray his whole life, he loves it now! (He is a BC mix too  )

Our dog we raised from a puppy (GS mix) was a huge pain when he saw dogs too (too much excitement) we ended up working with a personal trainer and it worked wonderfully!! The trick was having the ability to use her dogs to consistently practice the techniques in a controlled environment. It is way more fun to walk him now!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I got an adult Pyrenean Shepherd once that did not know about toys. I was going to do agility with her so I needed a toy drive. I started her on a rabbit pelt and boy did that interest her. I got her interested in tug and fetch with the pelt and was able to transfer that to other toys. Careful though. I gave the pelt to my brother to work with his rescue Bernese and she ate the whole thing. Good luck.


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks. Karin, the rabbit pelt thing is great. I have some old fur scraps saved up somewhere, something for the future flirt pole.
Wick, yes, I should try tossing treats, at least indoors. Outside, it dissappears in the snow. He has no clue about finding things in the snow (he's a tropical dog).
We're probably getting him into the next dog class (in a few weeks) with a trainer we know from the Dynamo days.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Pat Miller (a respected positive trainer and author) has a short book out through Dogwise Publishing called _Play with Your Dog. _The book is a guide to how to using play to build a relationship, social skills and even how to teach an adult dog to play who may have forgotten (there's a whole chapter on how to rehabilitate a play-deprived dog). 

It's available in print or as an e-book:
PLAY WITH YOUR DOG - Dog Training and Behavior - Dogwise.com

It was published in 2008, so you can also probably find a copy used for just a few bucks.


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

Magwart said:


> Pat Miller (a respected positive trainer and author) has a short book out through Dogwise Publishing called _Play with Your Dog. _The book is a guide to how to using play to build a relationship, social skills and even how to teach an adult dog to play who may have forgotten (there's a whole chapter on how to rehabilitate a play-deprived dog).
> 
> It's available in print or as an e-book:
> PLAY WITH YOUR DOG - Dog Training and Behavior - Dogwise.com
> ...


Is it step-by-step, or more philosophy? I'm really super careful with my money these days. Most (all so far) of the positive books seem more about 'why you should train this way, and not that way' than about how to do it. I'm into the 'meat and potatoes' type training manuals. Would this be a book for me?


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

My dog says the best dog toys are the ones that roll and squeak when you bite 'em !


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

kaslkaos said:


> Is it step-by-step, or more philosophy? I'm really super careful with my money these days. Most (all so far) of the positive books seem more about 'why you should train this way, and not that way' than about how to do it. I'm into the 'meat and potatoes' type training manuals. Would this be a book for me?


It's practical, not philosophical. There are lots of actual games, exercises, and even some pictures. It's short and very concise (only 131 pages).

Sign up for the Dogwise emails -- they run good sales from time to time, and you can likely pick it up for less.


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

Magwart said:


> It's practical, not philosophical. There are lots of actual games, exercises, and even some pictures. It's short and very concise (only 131 pages).
> 
> Sign up for the Dogwise emails -- they run good sales from time to time, and you can likely pick it up for less.


Thanks. I may just pick up a "used-dog-eared" copy. Games, exercises pictures is what I would like.


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

Wowza! Took him out on a walk, long line in the woods, street walk, dog-counterconditioning, and then out onto the lake...and, and, and, he started jumping around, I started jumping around, and he tugged! Yay, repeatedly, Yay! And then I was so tired I needed a rest, and had a nice slow sedate petting and scratching session and returned home. I think he's getting it.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

One thing I've done with shelter and foster dogs is to actually use dog play body language. I've been on all fours on the concrete of a shelter kennel area play bowing and wagging my butt to draw out a dog. The shelter staff just laughs, but withdrawn dogs nearly always become interested in me. It's a conversation.

There's also a sound dogs make when they play that the behaviorists say is their version of laughter. It's a quick intake-exhale that is like panting, but it's not to cool off. Try it with a dog. They know what it means--_especially_ if you also play bow. It will cause many dogs to become wiggly and silly when the human suddenly speaks their language. (Years ago, there was a segment on NPR about someone studying this sound in dogs, playing lots of examples of it. Dog owners will recognize it instantly. If you can find that old program as a podcast, it's totally worth listening too -- that's what gave me the idea to try to mimic it.)


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I saw a video of someone with several border collies that made that sound when she wanted them to pay attention.They would all jump up and get in front of her.It's like a sigh but faster.I did it and my three all jumped up and looked at me.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

dogma13 said:


> It's like a sigh but faster.I did it and my three all jumped up and looked at me.


YES! That's exactly the sound.


----------

